# Tim Burton Fans



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

Any Tim Burton fans here?

Frankenweenie is being released on October 5th, and it has me all excited for more of Burtons films. I grew up watching BeetleJuice, Edward Scizzorhands, and Nightmare Before Christmas, so he has has an impact on my youth. The way he mixed horror and innocence just attracts me.

Recently I spent $80 on his art book, and I must say, no regrets.

So are their any fans of his?


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Me! I'm a fan! :greenyay: I have been wanting to rewatch Corpse Bride for weeks now, and keep forgetting to go buy it. And, I too am excited for Frankenweenie, but I can't lie - I cried watching the previews because it made me think of how I will lose my own dog one day  #mentalproblems


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

toad said:


> Me! I'm a fan! :greenyay: I have been wanting to rewatch Corpse Bride for weeks now, and keep forgetting to go buy it. And, I too am excited for Frankenweenie, but I can't lie - I cried watching the previews because it made me think of how I will lose my own dog one day  #mentalproblems


Nice to see I have one fellow fan! and I am sorry to hear about your dog :/

Heres the book I recently bought


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

That book looks awesome :-D Definitely looks worth the money!

And, nothing has happened to my dog quite yet, but thank you


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

Trust me it is. There is artwork in there that you wouldn't believe.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Walmart had NO Tim Burton movies last night :'( I couldn't even believe it.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I love Tim Burton! And I love that Johnny Depp is his #1 man


----------

